# Is this the ultimate singlespeed Cog? (narrow-wide)



## tehan (Jan 22, 2007)

Narrow/wide singlespeed cogs.

Addition of narrow/wide profile provides additional teeth strength and offers greater chain retention if a tensioner or chain gets loose while riding. So no more dropped chains hopefully as we all know how it hurts.

Singlespeed COGS


----------



## fixgeardan (Aug 20, 2004)

I already have one of your chain rings and love it. This sir is badass!


----------



## Iamrockandroll13 (Feb 10, 2013)

functionally, I don't know how necessary it is, but if you make one in red I will try it.


----------



## tehan (Jan 22, 2007)

maybe we will do soon.
If you are not convinced to the chain retention part, then good news is that cog is stronger by that as well, so will last you longer.


----------



## stremf (Dec 7, 2012)

N/W is cool and all, but really unnecessary with a SS. That said, the cog and rings are gorgeous!! What I'd really be interested in is odd numbered rings with about a 52mm chainline. Also odd # cogs. I'm using Endless now, but wouldn't mind the variety. 

I've always thought your stuff was nice, but 50mm chainline on your XX1 rings don't jibe with my frame unfortunately.


----------



## Sheepo5669 (May 14, 2010)

Meh, steel cogs work and last a long time. I would be afraid to spend big $ on a fancy machined aluminum cog. I know how fast my XX1 chainrings wear out and dont want any of that noise on my SS!


----------



## Mr. 68 Hundred (Feb 6, 2011)

I'd buy it for the 7 mm base, but not for the narrow-wide. A Chris King cog cut into my Hope steel trials cassette body. Using Endless now which I think is 6.5 mm wide.


----------



## jkidd_39 (Sep 13, 2012)

How long before the steel cogs are ready to go??


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cygnus (Jan 7, 2004)

impressive, very pretty. my fastest bike is almost completely Al, odd and prime in protons and electrons (13).

narrow-wide: looks impossible to run an odd number of teeth (17, 19, 23). 

in particular, i like prime numbers on my cogs. mathematicSS.

another bike has cogs of 16 and 24; go figure.


----------



## BushwackerinPA (Aug 10, 2006)

narrow wide would be impossible to run on SS if you had odd number front or rear and both sprocket and cog were NW.

I see no point on a SS though unless your chainline is slightly off or something.


----------



## fishcreek (Apr 10, 2007)

Dreamcog come true.


----------



## tehan (Jan 22, 2007)

narrow/wide profile make stronger teeth -means will last you longer. For this single reason it was worth doing it And extra feature (by the way) is chain retention. I do ride singlespeed myself a lot (especially in muddy UK winters) and had few times on descends where my "a bit loose" chain dropped. It's not something i wanted to repeat. 
Cog is not more expensive than others like known Endless or HBC, so at even lower price (39.99$) you get better cog. It's hard to argue i think.

Also, cog is silent. In terms of noise it behaves like any other good cog.Just put it inline with sprocket and you have smooth ride.

Yes, odd numbers are not possible. But most of you ride anyway 16, 18, 20, 22... (at least that's what we found)

Yes steel cogs will last a bit longer. So if you are an every day trail masher you would want steel most likely. But for most of people riding their singlespeed bike as a second/third/racing bike, such cog lasts a season or more. This is why people still buy alloy cogs. They are 2x lighter and last long enough. We just pushed longevity a bit more. 

we will of course do steel version as well in about 4 weeks. But it will be a bit more expensive due to special hardening treatment we use.


----------



## jkidd_39 (Sep 13, 2012)

Thanks for the info. What kinda expense could we expect??


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tehan (Jan 22, 2007)

BushwackerinPA said:


> narrow wide would be impossible to run on SS if you had odd number front or rear and both sprocket and cog were NW.
> 
> I see no point on a SS though unless your chainline is slightly off or something.


You can have N/W cog and N/W chainring. This is not a problem. You just put a chain correctly and done.
You can also ride odd Chainring and N/w cog. I personally use 33T chainring and 18T n/w cog on my singlespeed.


----------



## SS Hack (Jan 20, 2012)

Nice, but not really needed on a SS.


----------



## monogod (Feb 10, 2006)

al cogs are pretty and all, but wear out WAY too fast. 

surly cogs are where it's at. wide base. huge selection of sizes. last forever.

let us know when the steel ones are available though. :thumbsup:


----------



## adinpapa (Dec 4, 2007)

Who in their right mind runs a 10spd chain on a SS? 8/9 spd and you don't get the n/w benefit


----------



## monogod (Feb 10, 2006)

indeed. sram 850 all the way for ss.


----------



## tehan (Jan 22, 2007)

8/9speed chain still benefits from narrow/wide but a little bit less than 10spd.
Interestingly good 10spd chain stretches a bit slower than average 8/9spd one. This is because of their design.
all older chains like 7/8/9spd had outer plates in the chain "bulged" (i think you know what i mean). New 10/11spd chains have those plates flat. Stamped shape will always be more prone to stretching than flat one. 
So 10spd is actually not that bad.


----------



## aleeann (Oct 18, 2005)

Sexy


----------



## RajunCajun44 (Aug 12, 2012)

cog-a-licious


----------



## monogod (Feb 10, 2006)

tehan said:


> Interestingly good 10spd chain stretches a bit slower than average 8/9spd one. This is because of their design.
> all older chains like 7/8/9spd had outer plates in the chain "bulged" (i think you know what i mean). New 10/11spd chains have those plates flat. Stamped shape will always be more prone to stretching than flat one.


sound logical, but in actuality isn't quite accurate.

plate deformation is not what causes chain stretch. it's the wearing of the link pin.

also, width is NOT what determines strength/weakness or wear rate of a chain, but rather engineering.

still, at less than half the price i'll keep running 850's on my non-belt singlespeeds and just replace them when they stretch. for the same money, 2 sram 850 chains should last quite a bit longer than 1 10 speed.


----------



## cbrock450 (Apr 18, 2008)

I ran a sram 9 speed chain because I ditched my gears and had the chain laying around so I gave it a try. Never again, that chain wore out so much faster than my sram 850. If you are running a 10 speed chain on a ss you have more money than you know what to do with. We got some smart folks in this SS forum!


----------



## stremf (Dec 7, 2012)

cbrock450 said:


> I ran a sram 9 speed chain because I ditched my gears and had the chain laying around so I gave it a try. Never again, that chain wore out so much faster than my sram 850. If you are running a 10 speed chain on a ss you have more money than you know what to do with. We got some smart folks in this SS forum!


I saw no difference running 870 vs 970. Both good chains.


----------



## Aaron1017 (Jun 1, 2010)

How much will the steel cogs cost?


----------



## phsycle (Apr 14, 2011)

tehan said:


> And extra feature (by the way) is chain retention. I do ride singlespeed myself a lot (especially in muddy UK winters) and had few times on descends where my "a bit loose" chain dropped. It's not something i wanted to repeat...


If you've got chaindrop issues on a SS, you've got other issues that needs to be addressed and not masked by a special cog. Check your chainline. A "bit loose" chain should not be dropping with a proper chainline.


----------



## tehan (Jan 22, 2007)

i use fixed chain tensioner on my Superfly SL frame. This gets loose from time to time. 

I agree that it is not an issue where you have proper singlespeed frame. But so many people don't and they use chain tensioner of different sort (fixed or sprung). There is so many nice carbon/alloy frames that do not have other way to convert it.

If you don't need narrow-wide feature it is fine. It still works as a cog at the end of the day and is a bit stronger than normal one due to shape of teeth.


----------



## phsycle (Apr 14, 2011)

tehan said:


> ...If you don't need narrow-wide feature it is fine. It still works as a cog at the end of the day and is a bit stronger than normal one due to shape of teeth.


I'm probably going to end up buying one or more of your cogs, as they look stinkin sweet. Bit hard to swallow the shipping to US, though. I'll have to bundle together with a ring or something. NW is fine, as it doesn't really have any negative effects.


----------



## monogod (Feb 10, 2006)

get a couple of the ti rotors. thems be sweet! :thumbsup:


----------



## tehan (Jan 22, 2007)

We will know after initial pilot production and special process of making the surface extremely hard. For now i can say it will be bit more expensive than alloy ones.


----------



## SS Hack (Jan 20, 2012)

tehan said:


> i use fixed chain tensioner on my Superfly SL frame. This gets loose from time to time.
> 
> I agree that it is not an issue where you have proper singlespeed frame. But so many people don't and they use chain tensioner of different sort (fixed or sprung). There is so many nice carbon/alloy frames that do not have other way to convert it.
> 
> If you don't need narrow-wide feature it is fine. It still works as a cog at the end of the day and is a bit stronger than normal one due to shape of teeth.


EBB can convert almost anything.


----------



## tehan (Jan 22, 2007)

This frame have bearings put straight into carbon like many other high end carbon frames these days. Threaded BBs are in a big decline now..


----------



## Tyrone Shoelaces (Nov 6, 2006)

SS Hack said:


> EBB can convert almost anything.


Not if you ride say...Giant MTB's like me. I'm forced to use a tensioner.

Also ... I do see the point of these n/w cogs. Lots of people saying there is no point for SS but i've lost a big race due to my chain dropping. Back in February I was in a 130 mile gravel grinder style race called the Tainthammer. I used my SS cross bike. I had to put a new chain on a few days before the race and by the time I got to about mile 98, my chain had stretched and started to drop as i rode at race pace over the jackhammer like stutter bumps on these gnarly mudfest farm roads. What really sucked was that even though I was on SS, i was in the lead breakaway with 2 other geared riders fighting for the overall win. After my chain started getting thrown my race was over snd i could finish.

Sure this problem could be avoided by not putting on a new chain right before such a long race but sometimes you are in a bind. And before someone asks, no i could not readjust the tension of my chain after it stretched during the race as my cross bike uses an EBB and i didnt have the tool to adjust and it was all caked in a big mud ball.

After this experience, i began to wonder if having n/w chainring and a n/w cog would have kept the chain on for the last 30-40 miles of my race and gave me a shot at the overall win

So with all that said i'm glad these products exist. (I would prefer steel though for sure!)


----------



## monogod (Feb 10, 2006)

Tyrone Shoelaces said:


> Not if you ride say...Giant MTB's like me. I'm forced to use a tensioner.


or this:


----------



## monogod (Feb 10, 2006)

tehan said:


> This frame have bearings put straight into carbon like many other high end carbon frames these days. Threaded BBs are in a big decline now..


there are ebb solutions for both bb30 and pf30 frames from beer components and others:

bb30:










pf30:


----------



## Tyrone Shoelaces (Nov 6, 2006)

monogod said:


> or this:


Does that fit Giant's "Powercore" bb shells which is essentially a PressFit BB92? I did not think it did but I would be happy to be wrong here


----------



## tehan (Jan 22, 2007)

None of those eBB's will fit to any Trek carbon frame as well as they are not BB30 and have "build in" spacers to accommodate only the bearings.


----------



## monogod (Feb 10, 2006)

Tyrone Shoelaces said:


> Does that fit Giant's "Powercore" bb shells which is essentially a PressFit BB92? I did not think it did but I would be happy to be wrong here


you're not wrong, because it doesn't fit. sorry.


----------



## monogod (Feb 10, 2006)

tehan said:


> None of those eBB's will fit to any Trek carbon frame as well as they are not BB30 and have "build in" spacers to accommodate only the bearings.


understandable since they were clearly stated as being "for both bb30 and pf30 frames". 

the philcentric will work any trek/fisher carbon frames that were pre-bb95.


----------



## pulsepro (Sep 13, 2007)

Your cog is very nice. Is it the "ultimate cog"? No. I think the ultimate cog decision is entirely up to the individual rider.


----------



## fishcreek (Apr 10, 2007)

My drivetrain is due so might as well do some upgraditis.


----------



## thickfog (Oct 29, 2010)

Pure bike porn. Silent as can be and smooooth. Combined with a kmc DLC 10SL black chain on my Waltworks SS


----------



## Gabriel J (Oct 17, 2009)

Good god those look good! I said before, make one out of stainless and i'm sold! I'll put 1,000 mi on my SS in a season so I want the longevity..

On another note. I ride a Lynskey Pro29sl SS and at 195lbs and pretty strong in the legs dept, was having problems with chains popping under heavy climbing loads as the frame flexed (even with a new ring/chain)....Installed an Absolute Black NW 34t front and running XTR M-981 chain and it's been great this year..Problem fixed.


----------



## phsycle (Apr 14, 2011)

pulsepro said:


> Your cog is very nice. Is it the "ultimate cog"? No. I think the ultimate cog decision is entirely up to the individual rider.


There's always gotta be that guy.


----------



## murdercycle (Jun 11, 2014)

Drivetrain | Parts and Accessories | Surly Bikes

[someone gave me negative rep saying my link is 'irrelevant'. i dunno why a link to a competing component would be irrelevant tho, stainless cog is better than alum]


----------



## bikecycology (Apr 26, 2010)

thickfog said:


> Pure bike porn. Silent as can be and smooooth. Combined with a kmc DLC 10SL black chain on my Waltworks SS


Hey,

What hub is this?


----------



## thickfog (Oct 29, 2010)

bikecycology said:


> Hey,
> 
> What hub is this?


American Classic single speed specific hub. Bolt on version. Should have gone qr version, but I initially was going to have my frame built with track ends. I would have used Halo bolt on skewers if I would have known. I love those Halo bolt ons.


----------



## bikeny (Feb 26, 2004)

*Ultimate SS cog!*

I still think aluminum has no place on the back of a singlespeed, just wears out too quick. I used an endless for a couple of rides and the teeth were so mushroomed I took it off and pitched it, and that was a 24t! The wide narrow feature looks cool and all, but is basically useless on a SS.

Sorry, but this is still the ultimate SS cog:


----------



## tehan (Jan 22, 2007)

Aluminium can live a long time if you are less than 90kg (200lbs). I weight 70 and get a full season in the mud of it My testers are seeing same thing.

Everyone is different though. If you ride day in and day out on the singlespeed and you are heavy then, sure - steel is a lot better. If you buy one part and want it for 5 years to last, then yes steel is better
But most people these days do ride singlespeed for fun as their second/third bike (or racing bike). You will see maybe on it 1000-2000miles a year. Aluminium cog can stand that.

We will do Steel version for those who want very soon. Don't worry.

second thing to note is we use different material than endless or other brands, plus different shape. So comparing ours to standard alu cog is not relevant that much here.


----------



## murdercycle (Jun 11, 2014)

bikeny said:


> I still think aluminum has no place on the back of a singlespeed, just wears out too quick. I used an endless for a couple of rides and the teeth were so mushroomed I took it off and pitched it, and that was a 24t! The wide narrow feature looks cool and all, but is basically useless on a SS.
> 
> Sorry, but this is still the ultimate SS cog:
> View attachment 905230


what cog is that? looks awesome.

my vote still goes to surly stainless cassette cog.


----------



## MTB Pharm (Mar 10, 2007)

murdercycle said:


> what cog is that? looks awesome.
> 
> my vote still goes to surly stainless cassette cog.


Boone Ti cog and rings. Their rings and cogs are pure sex. Too bad he no longer makes them anymore.


----------



## metrotuned (Dec 29, 2006)

I'll def take a stainless steel Absolute Black cog in 20T. I just want it heat treated and strong, no coating please.


----------



## timsmcm (Dec 23, 2007)

I will go 16, 18, and 20 in steel when you get them done.


----------



## hoolie (Sep 17, 2010)

Another vote for steel. Make steel cog, and you've got 100 sold from this post (10 here and all the lurkers!). I don't think I would like the narrow wide as it would add a lot of friction where there is none now. Am I wrong? If I am wrong, I would buy one. Looks real good, and I am sure it does help keep the chain on. I don't have a problem dropping chains on rear cog though. The aluminum is priced very fair, I like it.


----------



## shiggy (Dec 19, 1998)

murdercycle said:


> what cog is that? looks awesome.
> 
> my vote still goes to surly stainless cassette cog.


Except Surly cogs are chrome plated cromo, not stainless.


----------



## tehan (Jan 22, 2007)

hoolie said:


> Another vote for steel. Make steel cog, and you've got 100 sold from this post (10 here and all the lurkers!). I don't think I would like the narrow wide as it would add a lot of friction where there is none now. Am I wrong? If I am wrong, I would buy one. Looks real good, and I am sure it does help keep the chain on. I don't have a problem dropping chains on rear cog though. The aluminum is priced very fair, I like it.


Narrow/wide does not add any friction if your chain is straight in line with the ring (which is a proper setup anyway)
we will do steel very soon.


----------



## timsmcm (Dec 23, 2007)

Let us know when, I'm in for different sizes.


----------



## SS Hack (Jan 20, 2012)

tehan said:


> Narrow/wide does not add any friction if your chain is straight in line with the ring (which is a proper setup anyway)
> we will do steel very soon.


What does it add? I don't understand the need.


----------



## max_29 (Oct 10, 2007)

SS Hack said:


> What does it add? I don't understand the need.


No one does. But looks cool


----------



## SS Hack (Jan 20, 2012)

max_29 said:


> No one does. But looks cool


It must add some friction which is a plus too!


----------



## Andy74 (Dec 11, 2011)

shiggy said:


> Except Surly cogs are chrome plated cromo, not stainless.


Ahhh, the perfect metal
Stainless harshes my mellow


----------



## NWS (Jun 30, 2010)

SS Hack said:


> What does it add? I don't understand the need.


I have a full-suspension single-speed that has chain skip issues even with brand new chain and both sprockets, 180 degree chain wrap, two different tensioners, and repeated, meticulous chainline setup. It's been annoying me to no end since I've never had chain skip problems with my multispeed bikes.

Changing the rear sprocket has made a big difference - it's running a Chris King cog now and that has worked much better than the Surly that I started with. Endless "kick-ass" cog was somewhere in between. But it still skips periodically, so I ordered one of these narrow-wide sprockets to see what happens.

My best guess at the root cause is frame flex, but that's really just a guess.


----------



## murdercycle (Jun 11, 2014)

shiggy said:


> Except Surly cogs are chrome plated cromo, not stainless.


lol thanks, even says right on the product page. still digging mine


----------



## Gabriel J (Oct 17, 2009)

Still waiting for a stainless version of this badboy..Doesn't have to be narrow wide


----------



## SS Hack (Jan 20, 2012)

Gabriel J said:


> Still waiting for a stainless version of this badboy..Doesn't have to be narrow wide


That's called Surly. They work great and don't cost much.


----------



## Gabriel J (Oct 17, 2009)

SS Hack said:


> That's called Surly. They work great and don't cost much.


Not doubting their function, they look like they take 10 minutes to make, are not particularly cheap for made in China, and weigh a metric ton (for a cog...)...

My King cogs work great...Just love design of the Absolute Black, I'm running their front chain ring on the bike, and dig it.


----------



## asphaltdude (Sep 17, 2008)

You can get Surly clones (probably made in the same factory) for less $. 
Search for Singleworks, Andel, BikeDomeWorks.


----------



## OneBadWagon (Mar 29, 2007)

monogod said:


> or this:


Ever used one?


----------



## SS Hack (Jan 20, 2012)

Gabriel J said:


> Not doubting their function, they look like they take 10 minutes to make, are not particularly cheap for made in China, and weigh a metric ton (for a cog...)...
> 
> My King cogs work great...Just love design of the Absolute Black, I'm running their front chain ring on the bike, and dig it.


They cost like 19 on sale and are made where everything else is made. I do like stuff made in real countries however like my MRP front spiderless.


----------



## fer83 (Jan 7, 2007)

Can I ask for a 22t? I don't mind alu or steel...


----------



## matty.d. (Dec 21, 2013)

If you had a lath you could mod a #41 go kart sprocket and Run a go kart chain


----------



## mikesee (Aug 25, 2003)

Any chance of a 22t version?


----------



## tehan (Jan 22, 2007)

mikesee said:


> Any chance of a 22t version?


hey, not at the minute but we should have it early next season. If there is more people willing to get 22T please let us know.


----------



## fishcreek (Apr 10, 2007)

Us fatbikers will appreciate if it comes soon.


----------



## fer83 (Jan 7, 2007)

tehan said:


> hey, not at the minute but we should have it early next season. If there is more people willing to get 22T please let us know.


I'm waiting for it, as i said 2 or 3 post ago, so I can combine it with your oval chainring (thats quite convenient for me, as that means I'll could buy all the stuff only from one store). loads of people use this size cog in combination with a 32t upfront here in spain. 20t will have more sales, that's for sure, but the 22t is a great addition as the biggest "easy to find and buy" SS cog size. very useful for big climbs and weak people like me.


----------



## chrisx (Mar 4, 2009)

*book mark*



tehan said:


> narrow/wide profile make stronger teeth -means will last you longer. For this single reason it was worth doing it And extra feature (by the way) is chain retention. I do ride singlespeed myself a lot (especially in muddy UK winters) and had few times on descends where my "a bit loose" chain dropped. It's not something i wanted to repeat.
> Cog is not more expensive than others like known Endless or HBC, so at even lower price (39.99$) you get better cog. It's hard to argue i think.
> 
> Also, cog is silent. In terms of noise it behaves like any other good cog.Just put it inline with sprocket and you have smooth ride.
> ...


https://www.absoluteblack.cc/cassette-cog.html


----------



## NordieBoy (Sep 26, 2004)

chrisx said:


> https://www.absoluteblack.cc/cassette-cog.html


Not ideal for a single speed though...


----------



## Radioinactive (Aug 2, 2011)

just got my 20t on my bike, looks great feels excellent. pictures to coming soon


----------



## Radioinactive (Aug 2, 2011)

took the steed out for a quick spin on some of the trails in my neighborhood, cog looks sharp and is very light. Thinking i may decide to save it for race situations (unless AB wants to hook it up with a sponsorship ) Next is to get an AB oval chainring. sorry if i wasn't able to provide more helpful information, i'll only know what im dealing with once i get some real miles on her.


----------



## Jdirt (May 25, 2013)

so I was thinking about making my own wide/narrow single speed cogs. the idea I had was this.

take a 1/8" ss cog which is 3mm thick correct?
take a 11 speed kmc chain which has a 2.13 mm internal width gap in the narrow sections and a 3.84mm gap in the thicker sections

so I would then take an angle grinder or file and file every other tooth to a width of 2mm or so, so that it fits nicely into the 2.13mm gaps in the chain then the 3mm thick teeth would fit somewhat snug into the 3.84mm gaps in the chain. so it wouldn't quite be as tight fitting as an actual wide/narrow cog, but would likely provide most of the benefit and would cost next to nothing in comparison and likely be much more durable as it would be made of steel. I was thinking of using these:

Redline Steel Cassette Cog 1/8" x 14T Single Chrome

any input would be greatly appreciated!

these are theoretical measurements have garnered from the internet,so please if you have the actual measurements please let me know.


----------



## endre (Jul 3, 2004)

​


----------



## Jdirt (May 25, 2013)

endre said:


> View attachment 954360​


Whats this, did you already do it? You have pics from the top side?


----------



## tehan (Jan 22, 2007)

this is our 16T cog + lockring and it looks like KMC DLC chain in red.


----------



## mattbyke (Jan 14, 2015)

Nice looking product. I like the idea of owning multiple cogs. But I build a lot of wheels . So I chose a SS dedicated. That said. The White Industries free wheel is the best.


----------



## bikeny (Feb 26, 2004)

mattbyke said:


> Nice looking product. I like the idea of owning multiple cogs. But I build a lot of wheels . So I chose a SS dedicated. That said. The White Industries free wheel is the best.


Not sure what you mean by this post. Most dedicated singlespeed hubs use cassette style cogs like the Absolute black ones(instead of freewheels). It's easy to buy a couple of cogs and swap when needed. Plus, it's much easier to change a cog than it is to change a freewheel!


----------



## erichwic (Mar 3, 2004)

Rennen cogs. Badass. Been using them for years.


----------



## endre (Jul 3, 2004)

*+ 20t*



tehan said:


> this is our 16T cog + lockring and it looks like KMC DLC chain in red.


yes,that it is right, and thank you for what it involves its existence of it all, and the 20T is best, just the 22T is then needed indeed, and then in titanium dlc black it would really be the ultimate absolute black ss cog 8D






​


----------



## saki (Oct 19, 2008)

tehan just bumping this thread looking for 22t cog in steel or any of your steel cogs thanks love the n/w oval chainring tia


----------



## SS Hack (Jan 20, 2012)

saki said:


> tehan just bumping this thread looking for 22t cog in steel or any of your steel cogs thanks love the n/w oval chainring tia


Surly has a great one.


----------



## NordieBoy (Sep 26, 2004)

SS Hack said:


> Surly has a great one.


But not N/W.


----------



## SS Hack (Jan 20, 2012)

NordieBoy said:


> But not N/W.


Which serves no purpose in this application.


----------



## saki (Oct 19, 2008)

surly will work great and last long but I wanted to see if his were chris king quality at a good price. agreed n/w is not needed


----------



## NordieBoy (Sep 26, 2004)

SS Hack said:


> Which serves no purpose in this application.


Sorry, my mistake, I assumed that someone posting in a thread about single speed narrow wide cogs, might be after a single speed narrow wide cog.

Looks like I'm going to order one with my next oval n/w chain ring order. 50mm of chain slop by the end of the last race (chain is still not even .75% worn) and I'd like the n/w security.


----------



## SS Hack (Jan 20, 2012)

50mm of slop? That's crazy.


----------



## bikeny (Feb 26, 2004)

NordieBoy said:


> Looks like I'm going to order one with my next oval n/w chain ring order. 50mm of chain slop by the end of the last race (chain is still not even .75% worn) and I'd like the n/w security.


I think you need to look into a different chain! What are you using BTW? Are you sure your sliders etc. aren't moving?


----------



## NordieBoy (Sep 26, 2004)

bikeny said:


> I think you need to look into a different chain! What are you using BTW? Are you sure your sliders etc. aren't moving?


KMC X9 chain.
No way the sliders can move.
It was a 3:42min single lap race that had 1,300m of climbing and included a half hour descent called "Boulder Valley".

The chain adjusted out nicely after and still measures up well.
I hadn't done any rough stuff on that chain until that race.


----------



## SS Hack (Jan 20, 2012)

I guess that chain is crap.


----------



## brettbrown (Jan 18, 2011)

MTB Pharm said:


> Boone Ti cog and rings. Their rings and cogs are pure sex. Too bad he no longer makes them anymore.


A narrow wide ti Boone style would be cool.


----------



## bbarson (Jul 6, 2006)

Did the steel version get scrapped?


----------



## Frank_Weiss (Jan 26, 2019)

Built myself a single speed Karate Monkey. Had issues with lots of chain drops and worked lots with different chain tension etc. In the end I replaced my steel cog with this one from Absolute Black and not a single chain drop since, independent on chain tension and I am super happy with it.


----------



## NordieBoy (Sep 26, 2004)

I never got around to getting one, but now I've built a full suss single speed it's back on my mind.


----------



## thasingletrackmastah (Nov 15, 2005)

Stupid, because it is made of aluminium.


----------



## AdamR83 (Jan 21, 2021)

They do actually last pretty well... I like mine.

But the narrow wide thing "makes it last longer" is bullshit, like, well, a lot of things Absolute Black I suppose. The part on each wide tooth which actually contacts the chain is no wider than each narrow tooth. Only if the sprocket gets to the point where it is heavily worn (eg. past ready for the bin) will the contact area between chain and sprocket increase.


----------



## dvsone81 (Oct 12, 2021)

tehan said:


> Yes, odd numbers are not possible. But most of you ride anyway 16, 18, 20, 22... (at least that's what we found)


Really? Why (sorry, I don't understand the physics)? I ran 30x19 both n/w with a tensioner and had no problems....


----------



## mack_turtle (Jan 6, 2009)

dvsone81 said:


> Really? Why (sorry, I don't understand the physics)? I ran 30x19 both n/w with a tensioner and had no problems....


an odd-tooth count n/w ring or cog is impossible due to simple math:

narrow
wide
narrow
wide
narrow
wide

the teeth have to alternate narrow/wide. if you make this with an odd number of teeth, there would be two wides or two narrows next to each other at some point. it would not work with most chains, and using a wider chain would probably defeat the point of using narrow-wide anything.

this goes for chainrings as well, which is why it's a bit difficult to fine-tune your gear ratio on a SS bike with even-tooth counts only available on _almost_ every single chainring available. the only option if you really want an odd tooth chainring now is to get a 104 BCD on your cranks and a BMX type chainring like a Rennen. Surly has a 35t stainless ring, but that's the only other odd tooth ring I see on their site. I might put a 104 BCD spider on my cranks so I can run a 33t Rennen ring.


----------



## Driverfound337 (Sep 1, 2008)

My buddy and I bought absolute cogs, his lasted a month, mine maybe two..... back to steel, lesson learned.
IMG_0487 by driverfound337, on Flickr
IMG_0498 by driverfound337, on Flickr


----------



## Adroit Rider (Oct 26, 2004)

Hi all,
Planning to use an 18t AB NW cog with a surly SS 33t non NW ring and the all time favorite KMC Z610HX. 

The KMC chain sticks to the AB NW cog a bit too much.

What chain do you recommend for this setup?

My current plan is to throw on a clapped out 11sp chain with about 850miles on it and see if that isn’t so sticky.


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Adroit Rider said:


> Hi all,
> Planning to use an 18t AB NW cog with a surly SS 33t non NW ring and the all time favorite KMC Z610HX.
> 
> The KMC chain sticks to the AB NW cog a bit too much.
> ...


Annnd, just how did your chain get the clap??


----------



## NordieBoy (Sep 26, 2004)

BansheeRune said:


> Annnd, just how did your chain get the clap??


Unclean ring...


----------



## Adroit Rider (Oct 26, 2004)




----------



## jonshonda (Apr 21, 2011)

Now that you guys bring up the maths and tooth count with oval rings, I would be curious how much the shape is dependent on being the correct circumference for a given tooth count. Every n/w chainring seems to follow 28, 30,32, 34 because they are composite numbers and because chains were created with round chainrings in mind. But if you were to discard current chain design, what would be the most ideal shape and design for a chain ring?

Oh and narrow wide single speed rings/cogs...WTF?


----------



## NordieBoy (Sep 26, 2004)

jonshonda said:


> Oh and narrow wide single speed rings/cogs...WTF?


The amount of chain slack twice per crank revolution makes me happy for N/W rings.


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

NordieBoy said:


> The amount of chain slack twice per crank revolution makes me happy for N/W rings.


Just cause you're a slacker n stuff!


----------



## Shinkers (Feb 5, 2014)

jonshonda said:


> Every n/w chainring seems to follow 28, 30,32, 34 because they are prime numbers


None of those numbers are prime.


----------



## jonshonda (Apr 21, 2011)

Shinkers said:


> None of those numbers are prime.


 Composite....prime....who can keep track these days!


----------

